# Dust Chute using CNC Automatic Pressure Foot



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought a dust shoe made by someone in EU and was very disappointed with the bulky & enclosed design.

So I cannibalised my Hitachi M12V dust chute (have since ordered another) and attach it to an Automatic Pressure Foot for CNC router I had already bought earlier.

Happier with the solution. Now I can have automatic hold down and dust collection with router bit still visible.

Picture of idea uploaded here for sharing.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Neat. When you get it mounted be sure to post photos.

David


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm interested too. Please do post more pictures, and sources for the two parts. Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Reuel after you use this for a while definitely post how this is working for you and let us know where the parts can be sourced. If you can post a video that would be great.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Would this only work on a spindle cnc?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*More info*

The automatic pressure foot is available in many sizes for different diameter spindles
I got my for my cylindrical spindle from Allexepress
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spi...-b863-0b3fd68512c0,scm-url:1007.13339.99728.0

This type is only for cylindrical type spindles.

The purpose of the pressure foot is to enable milling or engraving more precise depths in thinner materials without having to use clamps. Perfect for PCBs and wood, MDF, plastic or Al templates.

I only use the Hitachi M12V router dust chute because I had one. It is relatively expensive because Hitachi M12V (EOL) parts can now only be purchased from spare parts stores online, so please use whatever you can find for current model products or make one yourself. Please google.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Dust Chute using CNC Automatic Pressure Foot mounted*

I am sorry that I cannot show machine working since it is Winter & very cold here in Melbourne, Australia and I could not work in my detached shade where the vacuum host is normally hung from the ceiling.
I have taken the CNC router into the house to do design work as suggested by my wife but I could not hang any vacuum host to show as I do not have any hooks in the house ceiling.

I only have a small machine because I only use it to make smaller items and/or templates for routers to make bigger items by hand held routers and router tables. 

I use a mini-cyclone connected to a shopvac with a SHOPVAC drywall bag filter + SHOPVAC HEPA cartridge filter.
Works very well - better than a fan type DUSTY.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

More ideas for the boot by AXYZ


----------

